# Massaging and purring



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

Anyone have a cat who loves to jump on your lap, purr and massage you (if they're declawed)? I had a BIG friendly black cat who did this to me *ALL THE TIME!!!!!!* I tried hard not to laugh, but while he was doing this, he'd "shove" his face right into mine, and that's when I'd laugh. This would often result in the both of us falling asleep. My kid was *LEGENDARY* and I loved every moment of it.


----------

